# Made a dentist appointment!



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I finally made a dentist appointment. Its been 5yrs since I've been to a dentist. No issues just want to get seen. I feel proud of myself for finally making this appointment. Its on June 18th wish me luck .


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Congrats. 

I actually made a dentist appointment today too, lol.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

I went recently, guy said my teeth are ok but my gums have gotta come out :-(


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Rantanen said:


> it was jesus who did this. not you.


sike


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I actually made a dentist appointment today too, lol.


Has it been 5yrs too? :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Has it been 5yrs too? :O


No, but how weird would that have been? I force myself to go once a year, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> No, but how weird would that have been? I force myself to go once a year, lol.


Meh normie :laugh:


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> I finally made a dentist appointment. Its been 5yrs since I've been to a dentist. No issues just want to get seen. I feel proud of myself for finally making this appointment. Its on June 18th wish me luck .


I find submitting myself to a dentist quite nice

you're gonna be fine.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

versikk said:


> I find submitting myself to a dentist quite nice


:sus


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> :sus


Just venting my horniness

My last visit was arousing for me so yeah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Making that first appointment after a long gap is always the toughest, but once you get it over with you'll have another chance to get back into making a routine of it.

I went to the dentist last year for the first time since 2012 (so a 5 year gap as well) and like you I had no pain or issues either -- just wanted to get cleaned up and looked at -- but I was terrified about whatever news I was going to get. As it turns out, I just had a couple of cavities and needed a standard cleaning. They said my teeth actually looked pretty good for someone who never goes to the dentist (but it's not like I wasn't brushing and flossing regularly.) 

So all that fear and anxiety... over nothing. 

You'll probably be fine (especially since you don't have any pain or anything,) but even if not, it's better to find out sooner rather than later.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats. Do you floss regularly?


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

5 years?? Man, my mouth would be messed up after years without a check.
Congrats though!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> Congrats. Do you floss regularly?


Yep every morning



Kalakotkas said:


> 5 years?? Man, my mouth would be messed up after years without a check.
> Congrats though!


Why? You don't take care of them? :um


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes that's what I love about this place, we are all motivating/showing off/status seeking with each other! The same thing happens irl of course, but when it happens online it's so much better I guess. It feels like a second chance! Oh OP thank you so much for all you do! :squeeze


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Fantastic!! Good luck


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm happy for you, Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Thanks


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Congrats! I've got a dental appointment on June 6th. They're not so bad, my dentist is a great guy and he always makes sure I'm comfortable.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

The last time I went to a dentist (probably a little over a year ago now) I had a cleaning done, two wisdom teeth pulled and three cavity's filled.


To be fair I hadn't been to one since 2002 so in the grand scheme of things it wasn't completely filled with suck? Apart from being conscious and convulsing in the chair during the tooth extraction stuff...second only to eye stuff teeth stuff is a massive fobia of mine lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

MCHB said:


> The last time I went to a dentist (probably a little over a year ago now) I had a cleaning done, two wisdom teeth pulled and three cavity's filled.
> 
> To be fair I hadn't been to one since 2002 so in the grand scheme of things it wasn't completely filled with suck? Apart from being conscious and convulsing in the chair during the tooth extraction stuff...second only to eye stuff teeth stuff is a massive fobia of mine lol.


They checked out your teeth and did work the same day?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

SwtSurrender said:


> Yes that's what I love about this place, we are all motivating/showing off/status seeking with each other! The same thing happens irl of course, but when it happens online it's so much better I guess. It feels like a second chance! Oh OP thank you so much for all you do! :squeeze


Are you taking care of your teeth? When last have you seen the dentist?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I can't believe some of you have not seen the dentist in years. I guess it must be the ****ty healthcare system down in The States. I go every 6 months. I have been doing this since I was a child and will continue to so in the future. But to @Kevin001 good job on finally going.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

rockyraccoon said:


> I can't believe some of you have not seen the dentist in years. I guess it must be the ****ty healthcare system down in The States. I go every 6 months. I have been doing this since I was a child and will continue to so in the future. But to @Kevin001 good job on finally going.


I mean not having dental insurance plays a role....then there is the anxiety of actually making an appointment....getting there......etc. I know too many people that haven't been in years sadly. :frown2:


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@Kevin001

Well done! When it scares you, remember that time will pass.
I recently went after a hiatus of 11 years and before that it was 7 years. No serious issues detected. Have to floss now though. Counterintuitive. No other animal does a thing like that to maintain dental health. Good luck on the 18th!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ thanks


----------



## W00DBINE (Sep 13, 2016)

I went to the dentist for the first time in about 14 years a couple of months ago, had quite a lot of work done but it wasn't as bad as I feared. You'll be fine, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just got back. Had a lot of plaque that had to come off I was bleeding bad but the lady said I've been doing a good job and most people's mouths are a trainwreck after 5yrs of no dentist. The actual dentist said everything was good and just wanted to watch one spot. Overall I'm happy .


----------



## UlteriorMot (Jul 8, 2018)

Wow Kevin. Good job.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I just went to the dentist the other day. I went into a pretty bad depression this year. I lacked so much energy that I had no energy to brush my teeth. Just standing at the sink was impossible. I've finally been caring again. It takes 21 days to form a habit and I'm well on my way to doing that.


----------



## Rampart (Jul 15, 2018)

That's great. Hope everything gets better for you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

UlteriorMot said:


> Wow Kevin. Good job.


Thanks 



SAgirl said:


> I just went to the dentist the other day. I went into a pretty bad depression this year. I lacked so much energy that I had no energy to brush my teeth. Just standing at the sink was impossible. I've finally been caring again. It takes 21 days to form a habit and I'm well on my way to doing that.


You had cavities?



Rampart said:


> That's great. Hope everything gets better for you.


Thanks bro.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Good job and good luck! I need to make one myself, haven't been in a while either. I did select a dentist under my new insurance, so that's one step in the right direction.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

8888 said:


> Good job and good luck! I need to make one myself, haven't been in a while either. I did select a dentist under my new insurance, so that's one step in the right direction.


----------

